
Vue 2.0 is Here! - reimertz
https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-ef1f26acf4b8
======
okket
Current discussion (16 hours ago, 54 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12614681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12614681)

